# Anyone work at RIM before?



## Ace_Mak (Jul 2, 2002)

Hi, I just got an internship at RIM in Ontario as a software tester. I was wondering if anyone could share their experience working at RIM? I'm just a little bit reluctant because it's a testing job. I'm not very fond of testing but I don't mind it. My current internship I do both developing and testing so I don't mind it. But ALL testing...I don't know.


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Boy if anyone needs testers its RIM. I ran a BlackBerry server for 3 years (a year ago) .Error messages, proceedures and such were poorly documented (I guess that tech writer). And installation and upgrading was always an adventure. 

Actually the 'server' ran well and my small group of devices/users stayed happy. We just ignored most of the Event Messages, wrote our own proceedures for install, upgrade and repairs...

There are some better web sites for RIM user/administrators and believe me I did join for the forum responses to issues because RIM support was non existant...You might check those out and see what people are doing today.

Testing can be fun depending what your testing. If your verify the phone still rings after a software/firmware upgrade (to the solitare game!) that might be dull. If your running the server and verifying different errors produce the correct response and event message that might be fun and challanging.

Regardless good luck! Getting your foot in the door is a key step to becoming the CEO in a couple of years!!


----------



## shannon08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Frankly telling I don't have any experience with working in RIM, but I heard good things about RIM, anyway software testing very challenging work you may get good career working as a tester.


----------

